# The Official Doppelgänger Thread



## All Buns Glazing

I've said it too many times now, and I've held off making a thread about it for too long - I proudly (and respectfully) present, THE DOPPELGÄNGER THREAD!

This is in good fun, and I'm pretty darn sure that MJ and Nathan won't object! If you have any others (I can think of some more on the forum, but I can't steal them all in the opening post.

First up to the plate is our very own, Nathan Masters (Jason Lee)










Second batter up is the speedy, MJ (Paul Rudd)









And being the strong community this is, MJ and Nathan have done some work together on the hit film, Mall Rats. Unfortunately, I could only get a Ukrainian version of the film, and the subtitles were a bit screwy, so apologies for the incorrect subs.










Ok, that's me done!

Remember, keep you Doppelgänger claims respectful! (as much as one can be while mildly and publicly taking the Mickey)


----------



## Btoon84

So MJ is paul rudd and ben all rolled into one super shooting comedic hunk?! I can deal with that


----------



## All Buns Glazing

If the shoe fits. He's way more Paul Rudd than Ben Affleck, but it depends on the light and how much sleep they've both had.


----------



## ash

I'm not 100% sure, but the label says...


----------



## Btoon84

OMGLol ash!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I subscribed to prepper on youtube. Funny thing is, he's actually got some proper ply and his slingshots are on the up! lol His last slingshot he made actually looks shootable!


----------



## flippinout

I don't know whether to be flattered or flabbergasted!

At a total loss for words, but I will be signing autographs later....


----------



## M.J

The low hanging fruit is, of course, ABG and Nick Cage:


----------



## Imperial

charles and uncle si(second from left)


----------



## flippinout

Imperial said:


> charles and uncle si(second from left)


Hey!! You nailed that one Jack!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 39868
View attachment 39869


Imperial This dude

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18369-follicly-endowed-users/


----------



## All Buns Glazing

LOL


----------



## bigron

mj and paul definitely twins


----------



## Vetryan15

That's really funny, some classic stuff right there, I have been told with my avatar pic, I look like Alice cooper, and also I have a resemblance to James Franco from Pineapple Express


----------



## Imperial

@ treefork- i wish i looked like either one of them two. :rofl:

@ vetryan- your not supposed to doppelgang yourself !


----------



## Vetryan15

I had to, I don't think anyone would have said anything


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40295
View attachment 40294


----------



## Dayhiker

treefork said:


> Rock_and_Roll_Hall_of_Fame_Press_Room.sff_s160x215.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (18).jpg


I don't usually do this, but...

I'm waxing my turtle. Thanks for the incentive, man.


----------



## treefork

Dayhiker said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock_and_Roll_Hall_of_Fame_Press_Room.sff_s160x215.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (18).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually do this, but...
> 
> I'm waxing my turtle. Thanks for the incentive, man.
Click to expand...

Is that anything like flogging the dolphin?lol


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40642


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Slingshotforum.com members only!


----------



## treefork

My bad! Your post. Your rules what gets posted.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I like that rule LOL. I don't suppose I can apply that rule retrospectively to every thread I've started that has gone completely sideways, can I?


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40714
View attachment 40715


Leslie Nielson Dayhiker

How about this one Buns ? lol


----------



## NoobShooter

Squeak from BASEketball








btoon84

Squeak from BASEketball


----------



## Beanflip

Henry in Panama ?


----------



## Beanflip

LGD ?


----------



## Btoon84

Noob yer hilarious!!!


----------



## NoobShooter




----------



## Imperial

NoobShooter said:


>


you nailed it ! [email protected], thats so doppleganger, its scarey  . allans sig should contain savalas quote " who loves ya baby ?"


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40823
View attachment 40824


The " Lightgeduck" Robert Diner in Taxi Driver


----------



## NoobShooter

treefork said:


> post-1951-0-87340300-1364611145_thumb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (18).jpg The " Lightgeduck" Robert Diner in Taxi Driver


Awesome. Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40873
View attachment 40874


Henry in Panama Rufuss Hussey


----------



## Imperial

hmm . . . whatcha think

greywolf and robert duvall


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40884
View attachment 40885


Captain Joe Ray Liotta in "Hannibal"


----------



## Btoon84

treefork said:


> photo-5343.jpg download (9).jpg
> 
> Captain Joe Ray Liotta in "Hannibal"


OMFG Llol!!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40901
View attachment 40902


Danny Devito Aussie Alllan


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> images (3).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (6).jpg
> 
> Joerg Sprave "Uncle Fester" from the Adams Family


AWESOME! LOL!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 40919
View attachment 40920


Michael Chiklis from " The sheild" Beanflip


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif images (3).jpg{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif post-744-13749491335455_thumb.jpg
> 
> Michael Chiklis from " The sheild" Beanflip


 I am cool with that!


----------



## Imperial

rockslinger and . . . that one guy










this guy . . .


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hey Guys,

I'm wary of this topic's ability to insult or irritate members, so make sure you're posting in good fun, and if you're not positive the member will appreciate the jest, PM them first and ask their opinion.

I've had to hide a couple, as I felt they were disrespectful and not in good fun.


----------



## Shazam

Gary Flatband






Kim Wilson







Aussie Allan






Louie Spence


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I really appreciate the flattering choices for me, but I identify more with this guy.


----------



## Beanflip

Lol Henry!

I still think your profile pic is awesome.


----------



## treefork

Alright. Here is one and this is just in pure jest and not by any means meant to be offensive in any way. Buns you started this thread knowing that if you said others looked like a celebrity they would in kind say what you wanted to hear. That is you look like Nicolas Cage. In reality you are a dead ringer for this guy:


----------



## NaturalACE

:rofl: This made my afternoon gentlemen! Thanks for the good spirit of humor from all. :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork

NaturalACE said:


> :rofl: This made my afternoon gentlemen! Thanks for the good spirit of humor from all. :thumbsup:


I know. Right. :rofl:


----------



## Rayshot

NoobShooter said:


>


Twins separated a birth.


----------



## Imperial

treefork said:


> Alright. Here is one and this is just in pure jest and not by any means meant to be offensive in any way.


you have just offended pee wee.


----------



## treefork

Imp :rofl:


----------



## All Buns Glazing

LOL - I used to do a pee wee impression as a kid, so I guess I had that coming!

Fortunately for my personality, I have absolutely no desire to look like Nicholas Cage and certainly don't wish it upon either him or myself!


----------



## GrayWolf

Imperial said:


> hmm . . . whatcha think
> 
> greywolf and robert duvall


This is the first time in a while I've been back to this....Imp...I love it!! :rofl:


----------



## treefork

View attachment 41864
View attachment 41865


James Van Der Beek Gaboxalo


----------



## Imperial

dang TF thats a really good eye you got going there for the look alikes. i think he also looks a lil bit like ryan reynolds


----------



## treefork

View attachment 42454
View attachment 42455


Aussie Allan is a mirror image of this Borg dude ! lol


----------



## treefork

View attachment 42585
View attachment 42586


" Ruthie" " G.I. Jane "


----------



## ruthiexxxx

LOVE IT !!!  and a great thread...hadn't seen it before

and may I have one of those assault rifles please ? pretty please ?


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## treefork

Lol


----------



## treefork

View attachment 42932
View attachment 42933


Matthiasdaves " Woody Harrelson "


----------



## matthiasdaues

- I know I'm going out on a limb here, but this is my favourite Harrelson Moment:


----------



## treefork

View attachment 43366
View attachment 43367


EpicAussie888 Matt Damon


----------



## bullseyeben!

Awsome topic some scary real doppelgangers happening lol.


----------



## HP Slingshots

Cheers tree fork


----------



## treefork

View attachment 44518
View attachment 44519


Mr Triscuit Steve Erwin


----------



## MrTriscuit

Hahahahhahaha, this is hilarious! Thanks for the good laugh tree fork!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

You guys make it far too easy to ignore my regular everyday life and surf the forums instead! haha.


----------



## Clever Moniker

treefork said:


> post-6670-0-52952500-1380593871_thumb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (2).jpg
> 
> Aussie Allan is a mirror image of this Borg dude ! lol


I just lost it!!! I have tears in my eyes man!!!!!


----------



## ash

treefork said:


> Mr Triscuit


It's not a snake, but...


----------



## bullseyeben!

Lol... Tristan got doppelgangered!


----------



## ash

What about this guy? Caught any crabs lately Btoon?









Jake Harris - Deadliest Catch


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Come on, we all know it's


----------



## treefork

:rofl:


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45338
View attachment 45339


DecyOctopus96 Young version of " Tony Danza "


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

Haha! good stuff, in this pic I do kind of see it, well played.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I hope he will forgive me...but no need to say who this reminds me of  (In a good way I hasten to add!)


----------



## B.P.R

Disappointed not to see myself... and the others who posted pics in the 'faces to names' Thread...

On this


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Get posting!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45718
View attachment 45719


B.P.R Jesse Pinkman from " Breaking Bad"

Credited to " Emitto"


----------



## treefork

View attachment 45721
View attachment 45722


B.P.R.


----------



## treefork

.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 46853
View attachment 46854


Steven Hart Chris Cringle aka Santa Clause


----------



## Steven Hart

good egg lol but I build better stuff


----------



## capnjoe

treefork said:


> photo-5343.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download (9).jpg
> 
> Captain Joe Ray Liotta in "Hannibal"


I taste good. Ergo, I have good taste. Wouldn't y'all agree?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Joe, you have wonderful brain matter. ... very red and Grey colours, my vote for brain matter of the month!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 56318
View attachment 56319


Mathew Parnell John Candy


----------



## Mike The Spike

Me
View attachment 56539
View attachment 56540
View attachment 56542
/

Johnny Depp
View attachment 56541
. That's actually unfair considering I'm actually a professional lookalike of his.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 57409
View attachment 57410


Mike the Spike Ben Stiller from the movie Zoolander

Doing the " Blue Steel " pose.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 57492
View attachment 57493


The new" Mike the Spike" avatar Nicolas Cage


----------



## Mike The Spike

treefork said:


> photo-11099.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download (19).jpg
> 
> Mike the Spike Ben Stiller from the movie Zoolander
> 
> Doing the " Blue Steel " pose.


Haha never heard that one before. I'm actually a Johnny Depp lookalike that also had a limited acting career (limited due to choice because I hate the politics of acting in the place I reside).

































I made this one for my FB couple of days ago, just clowning around. It's relevent for this thread


----------



## Mike The Spike

treefork said:


> photo-11099 (1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (66).jpg
> 
> The new" Mike the Spike" avatar Nicolas Cage


OMG! You, and my girlfriend, are the only two that ever made that comparison! She says I have the facial characteristics of Nick Cage. The weird thing is, his grandfather was born in Matera, mine was born in the village next to it 

EDIT: I just told my girlfriend and she said "told you so"


----------



## treefork

Mike The Spike said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-11099 (1).jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (66).jpg
> 
> The new" Mike the Spike" avatar Nicolas Cage
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! You, and my girlfriend, are the only two that ever made that comparison! She says I have the facial characteristics of Nick Cage. The weird thing is, his grandfather was born in Matera, mine was born in the village next to it
> 
> EDIT: I just told my girlfriend and she said "told you so"
Click to expand...

If the photo was black and white and his hair messed up and he was wearing eye liner like you we would have a dead bang doppleganger.


----------



## treefork

View attachment 59151
View attachment 59152


Lee Silva Tito Ortiz ( UFC icon )


----------



## Underachiever

treefork said:


> photo-6766.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (69).jpg
> 
> Lee Silva Tito Ortiz ( UFC icon )


A beautiful face needs space :king:


----------



## Beanflip

Arnisador78 and Adam Carolla ????


----------



## treefork

Good one Bean.


----------



## Beanflip

I couldn't help it. Every time I see his avatar I think, "Adam Carolla"


----------



## Arnisador78

Beanflip said:


> Arnisador78 and Adam Carolla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Lmao!

Now I'm going to have to change my avatar


----------



## Lee Silva

treefork said:


> photo-6766.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (69).jpg
> 
> Lee Silva Tito Ortiz ( UFC icon )


Friend added.......


----------



## treefork

View attachment 63066
View attachment 63067


Stevie D Duck Dynasty Dude


----------



## Jaximus

treefork said:


> photo-12026.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (4).jpg
> 
> Stevie D Duck Dynasty Dude


Wait, that's not two pictures of the same dude? Mind... blown...


----------



## Stevie D

Aw gee wiz fellas, I just got here....   Now if I can convince the bank I'm him....


----------



## treefork

View attachment 69436
View attachment 69437


shockleyWW4slingbows Derrik Zoolander

Magnum Pose


----------



## Beanflip

James Crane and Colin Farrell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beanflip said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> James Crane and Colin Farrell


I'd have said Che Guevara...


----------



## treefork

View attachment 88277
View attachment 88278


Susi Daniella Alonzo


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Since I was literally a baby I was attracted to the Latina look. Now I got one. Susi is quite honored to be likened to Daniella. You did her proud treefork! Gracias!!

Ah Latinas...that smooth non white skin, piercing dark Asian eyes that roll with the wind, long shiny black hair, the posed stance like a model while waiting for a bus, emaculate dressing and grooming, love for family values, snow white smile unstained by corruption and tobacco, always smelling like a rose and with that expertly feminine enticing smile...






ummmbaby

Thank you treefork...muchas gracias amigo


----------



## treefork

Whoa . I actually started to sweat reading your description of Latina's . lol


----------



## Beanflip

Ha!


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Viper010

Lol wow Marty looks like we're gonna have to call you The Dude from now on!


----------



## treefork

View attachment 93581


Oneproudmeximan

View attachment 93582


Collin Farell


----------



## treefork

View attachment 96837
View attachment 96836


Beckettn Alan

"Poor quality Milbro dude " " Hangover movie "


----------



## Beanflip

Zachary Fowler Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Beanflip

Toolshed and Charles Martin Smith


----------



## Beanflip

JTslinger and Bull


----------



## Rayshot

DukeHornig Treefork


----------



## Rayshot

Rayshot said:


> Screen Shot 2019-01-24 at 7.06.17 PM.png
> 
> DukeHornig Treefork


Long lost brothers.


----------



## treefork




----------

